# good seed sites



## gqone333

www.grasscity.com approved ordered a bong came on time not conficated or package breached

http://www.seedboutique.com/store/index.php?manufacturers_id=29 approved my faviorte site still ordering

never ordered but thinking about it 

 dont know never ordered 

 dont know never ordered

dont know never ordered


----------



## Hick

Have you ordered or recieved from any of those sites?..
Finding a site that sells seeds is relatively simple, finding sites that "actually deliver" the product that you paid for, can be more difficult. Not dissing any of those listed, because I have "0" experience with any of them. But personal experiences with any, would be a welcome bit of information. Especially "recent" experiences, in light of recent events in the "Seed Bizness"


----------



## Mutt

Seedboutique delivered mine. but the day after I got them Gypsy stepped down. (they shipped in original breeder pack) thats a must for me.

Doc Chronic has been gettin confiscated a lot. (been all over the forums on the net).

Planetskunk, read good things about in the other forums.

I find the best way to find out which seed banks are delivering is read post after post everywhere and look for the ones with the most positive feedback from the customers.    I spent 1 month of reading before ordering mine each time. I picked 3 prospective seedbanks and searched every forum to see which one looked the best everytime I ordered. Things change to much.


----------



## gqone333

oh yea i already ordered from seedboutique .my seeds should be here in about a week or 2.
**** dr chronic.im not shopping there .that was the first selection until ,you told me about seed boutique.a few weeks ago.i placed a order a few weeks ago.thank god they dint accept my credit card.or my shit probaly would have got conficated .
newbes or anybody do not shop at dr.chronic!


----------



## gqone333

hell no ,i havent ordered from any of those sites.i just put them up ,because of the strains.i do not know there history, so if you think about ordering .thats on you.
the site i approve is seedboutique.these other sites i dont know a damn thing about ,so shop at your own risk.only posted because of good strains





			
				Hick said:
			
		

> Have you ordered or recieved from any of those sites?..
> Finding a site that sells seeds is relatively simple, finding sites that "actually deliver" the product that you paid for, can be more difficult. Not dissing any of those listed, because I have "0" experience with any of them. But personal experiences with any, would be a welcome bit of information. Especially "recent" experiences, in light of recent events in the "Seed Bizness"


----------

